# Help - You Choose One



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a choice of one piece out of five all same cost from the same guy, good cost less than $400ea. Movements aside which seem to lack any repairs or parts switches etc, seem to be original.

My question is which is most original from the front? Which would you choose? I see some perhaps redials, different hands etc. The first piece I think is most original and is my ranked 1st choice. The second piece we hashed over in another thread but from a different source but yet it is still stunning. The other 3 seem to maybe be redials, the white ones and hands don't seem right etc. let me know what you think please.














































Regards,

James


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello,

The 1st watch is original from the front view,with the correct pushers and crown.

The others are not.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I figured as much, thanks. You know I wish the Poljot, although has collectability, was more attractive in some way


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

The First one is the only one which looks 100% original and is 100% correct in any case

ALL the others have 'issues' which vary from incorrect hands to incorrect redials.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I would also go for the first one James, however the last one also looks okay if you could do something with that white second hand


----------

